# 3 Lop Bunny Blog



## Leaf (Jul 29, 2008)

Earlier this month I was contacted by a forum member who is going through some life changes. Due to circumstances, three adorable bunnies needed to be rehomed.

I was absolutely honored to be asked to take in the charges.

This past Sunday we met and my new crew melted my heart...

As for names, I do think I'll take the liberty of choosing fitting ones as I get to know each ones personality.

What I can say is they are all dolls, very well cared for and very spoiled.

Welcome guys (and gal) to the next chapter in your lives!


----------



## RexyRex (Jul 29, 2008)

They are adorable! I want a lop soooo bad, but I've been shut down in the animal dept :grumpy:.



Please, please, please post lots of pictures so I can get my lop fix!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 29, 2008)

Woo hoo i love lops too



I really like the smart bun in the back who is reading!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leaf (Jul 29, 2008)

The white one in the back and the orange/white (notice the toes) in the front are neutered males. The little girl (who is the biggest of the bunch) is to the left in the picture.


----------



## Leaf (Jul 29, 2008)

This little one, she's quirky and very self aware. She gives all - if she's content she'll DBF at the drop of a hat, but if my hands get too close to something she deems as hers - WATCH OUT!

Of the three, she is by far the "mother hen" making sure the boys are groomed and close by. She seems very attached to the orange and white guy but is equally friendly with them both.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 29, 2008)

look at that face, that is why i love the lops so much they just have that Kiss me face :hearts


----------



## Leaf (Jul 29, 2008)

This guy! He is so funny. I've never been able to trance a bunny until now. When I cradle him in my arm he reminds me of a kids' doll who closes her eyes and "sleeps". As soon as I get him tucked in my arm he relaxes and all I have to do is run my hand from his nose to the top of his head and he's out like a light. His whole body relaxes - hisneck starts to slowly relax... his legs become floppy and very easy to handle/manuver.


----------



## swanlake (Jul 29, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

what a cutie patootie!!


----------



## Leaf (Jul 29, 2008)

This guy is still somewhat shy but he loves to watch me. He still has a lot to show me of his nature. Quick to bump his nose on my face, he is equally quick to kick me in the face when I turn him over to try to sex him myself or to attempt to look at his toenails. He's a mush that enjoys being groomed by the female. He seems a little jealous of the attention she pays to the other.


----------



## Alexah (Jul 29, 2008)

Your new loppy charges are so, so cute. I love the orange and white male's toes! How cute is he?! And they all look to be so sweet as well.

Please continue to post pictures and stories about the trio. They're just precious!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh my gosh, just about nothing sounds nicer than a little herd of loppies! They're all so sweet... Are they yours forever now? Lucky!


----------



## Leaf (Jul 31, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Are they yours forever now?



They are, and they are just unbelieveably full of spunk and personality.


----------



## Leaf (Jul 31, 2008)

FYI:

NIC panels seem to have a higher IQ than I do. They get the best of me each time I try to build anything. 

These buns came with many supplies and I was so excited about the cubes (awesome - zip ties were provided and L brackets) but today I had my butt royally kicked as I tried to design a cage made out of those cubes.

How do YOU say "NIC" anyway - letter by letter or as "Nick"?


----------



## BunnysRock (Jul 31, 2008)

Your bunnies are so cute!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 31, 2008)

Leaf, I replied to your poll about how to say NIC (I say "nick" too), but thought maybe I could offer some advice regarding the cage building. Before I built my cage, I took a look at all the ones I could find, then visualized how I wanted mine to be. Then I sat down with a big notepad and wrote out, step by step, exactly what I would need to do to assemble it. This helped me put it together with (almost) no problems- I did end up needing to put the door on a different side, but that wasn't much of an issue and I'm sure I would have made many more mistakes if I hadn't written it all out first!

I'm going to be building another NIC cage her soon too  

How are the loppies? Do they have names?


----------



## Leaf (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm leaning towards the name Rose for the little girl, though only at times is it fitting of her nature. Well - she does have her "thorns".


----------



## Leaf (Aug 1, 2008)

"RT" (rose thorn)is very curious, bright and alert. She's the boss of the boys but at the same time she is very loving towards them. Here she is checking out the temporary dig until I figure out a NIC plan or figure something else out.


----------



## Alexah (Aug 1, 2008)

I like the name Rose for the little girl. But, I must say, I like RT for Rose Thorn even better. Ha ha!


----------



## Leaf (Aug 1, 2008)

Here's Oliver, as happy as a clam once he found his "long lost toy". It had fallen into the corner of my car trunk when I was unloading their supplies and by chance - I found it today.


----------



## Leaf (Aug 1, 2008)

While not the best picture of Oliver, I thought it was cute!


----------



## Leaf (Aug 1, 2008)

Chuck Norris is camera shy and I'm never able to geta clear picture of him. Part of that is because he gets real close to the camera right before he turns and runs for cover. Because of this, I've only accomplished getting a few fuzzy head shots of him.


----------



## Leaf (Aug 1, 2008)

The three peas in their current 6' pod. I'll get more pictures of it once my batteries recharge.


----------



## Becca (Aug 1, 2008)

OMG I love that picture ^^^^


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 1, 2008)

What a cute trio . Are they related to each other? I love how RT 'mothers' them!

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 2, 2008)

These bunnies are so cute. Other than flemmies - and lionheads- lops are my next favorite...

RT is adorable!


----------



## cheryl (Aug 2, 2008)

Aww they are all just so cute......but this picture got me saying 'awwwww look at those faces'

This picture is just so adorable.


----------



## Leaf (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm suprised to get such good responses about the picture of the three together. I actually didn't like the quality of it and almost decided not to upload it since my computer takes so long... Still, the pose was priceless.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2008)

Those three are perfect. :biggrin2:


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Aug 4, 2008)

sooo adorable! and, how nice of you to take in three rabbits at once for a forum member.

Leaf you are awesome!


----------



## Leaf (Aug 6, 2008)

Went to Goodwill over the weekend and found some new (in package) paper plate holders. The bamboo holders are perfect!

Face two together, fill with hay and add a few suprise craisins, tie off with twisted rope like lengths of hay and you've got a PARTY!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 7, 2008)

We need pictures when you have time.


----------

